# bank ceo's n company bigwigs are resigning in large numbers worldwide



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I saw a article on this and googled "bank ceo's resigning" and lots of articles came up...they know something is up and jumping ship..not natural attrition. 
A good youtube video that hits on it somewhat is from wideawakenews ..interesting...heads up


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Hooch said:


> I saw a article on this and googled "bank ceo's resigning" and lots of articles came up...they know something is up and jumping ship..not natural attrition.
> A good youtube video that hits on it somewhat is from wideawakenews ..interesting...heads up


Thanks for the heads up!!! This is scary and incredible! A must watch for all!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've read a couple articles on that as well. They know what's coming and they are out-a-here!

A few years ago there was a shake-up at Blue Cross/Blue Shield, a health insurance company. Funny thing; the president had resigned about 3 months before it all came down. 

Yeah. They know whats coming.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Here's one link:

http://wakeup-world.com/2012/02/23/...jor-bank-executives-resigning-left-and-right/


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I received that email--it listed 40 names.
From many countries.
Yes, I also told dh, they know.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

They got what they wanted. They created the situation that led to the economic demise that they knew the government would bail them out of. Now they're taking the money and running. Worked well for them. Get out while the getting is good.


----------

